# when do carp spawn



## honkin-birds25

i live in cecil county maryland and we bowfish alot and i was wondering when the spawn is because i missed it last year because i just got in it and from what i hear thats when you kill the biggins and i also hear its really eazy to kill. :sniper:


----------



## bigtime

ya in the spring time when the carp are spawning is the easiest time to get really big fish. As for when they spawn well that tough. I don't remember what the water temp needs to be but i think it's in the mid 40 degree temp, but don't quote me on that. The spawn should be anytime for you.


----------



## Jmnhunter

yes the spawn is based on water temp, I've always heard of 63 degrees or more


----------



## jimmyjohn13

the carp just starting spawning a day ago in indiana, but it has been pretty warm here lately. I believe that the spawn is when the water is between 60-80 degrees.


----------



## bigtime

jimmyjohn13 and Jmnhunter, you two are probable right on that temp. I just couldn't remember. I would have to agree on the 60 degree temp also now that i think about it.


----------



## Plainsman

I think you have to get warm water for carp to spawn. I raise Koi which is a subspecies and they don't spawn until late June. I live on the Jamestown reservoir and I think I see most of the action around here about mid June. Sometimes there is a big movement against the current much earlier, but they are not spawning yet.
I have shot carp as early as March 28. The northerns were spawning and I think the carp were sucking up their eggs. You had to be very sure of your target before shooting. The nice thing is I caught them in a creek 15 feeet wide and only a foot deep in many places. It was a slaughter. As fast as you could reel them in, smack them on the head, and rewind your string.


----------



## weasle414

You may have missed it. I know some lakes up here in Minnesota are already in full spawn. I've been shooting full, fat carp for 3 days in full spawn on a couple lakes and rivers around here.


----------



## Plainsman

I looked for temperature for carp spawn. The first thing I came across was fry development. Since they hatch in four days the spawn must be about the same temperature.



> TM C4
> Larval Development
> • Newly hatched larvae nourished by yolk
> sac
> • Take 4 days with water temperature of
> 20-24°C
> • Fish now enter fry stage


That is equal to 68 to 75 degrees fahrenheit. I don't think there is any chance that anyone is shooting spawning carp. They have been full of eggs for the past two months, but they are not ready to lay them in cold water that the young can not live in. The food required for young carp isn't there yet.


----------



## barebackjack

Ive never seen spawning carp before June in ND. Their a "warm water" spawner. So its doubtful they spawn much before that in MN, maybe in the southern parts and only than maybe a week, or two at tops.

68-75 degrees Fahrenheit for commons, just as Plainsman said. Mid to late June depending on the year.

60-69 for Buffalo. Early to mid June.


----------



## carp_killer

my guess is buff spawn is over and the carp spawn is just getting going. im 99.9% sure we missed gar spawn this year as it was before opener im thinking.


----------



## barebackjack

No idea about gar, but its highly doubtful youve missed any carp spawning, common or buffalo. Our water just isnt warm enough up here yet. Just because fish were congregated up in the shallows, or running against a current somewhere doesnt mean they were spawning. Heck, I see both of this happen just as the ice recedes from shore in March/April.

If this crappy spring keeps up, the commons probably wont spawn till July!

It takes an aweful lot of nice, warm days in a row to get water into the 60 degree range let alone the upper 60's lower 70's, and we havent had to many real nice warm days period, let alone in a row.

The spawn is yet to come for both species in the upper midwest.


----------



## honkin-birds25

we dont have buffs or big gar in maryland we got commons and rays to shoot


----------



## weasle414

They're not just congregated or running. All that was done a couple weeks ago on this river system. Now they're thrashing around in really shallow water laying eggs. I know a spawn when I see one and I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the carp acting that way either, but it's the dead honest truth! I've got witnesses! One of my shooting buddies even shot one that was slowly spurting eggs the whole time he was reeling it in. Not from the arrow going through the egg sack either, his shot was lodged right behind its head. I dunno what the weather's like up there, but it's been t-shirt and underwear weather here for a week now. Lake carp aren't spawning yet, but the ones in these flooded fields sure are.


----------



## Jmnhunter

any updates on the spawn around ND? bareback where are you located-see any spawning fish?

the 2 buffs I shot last week did not have any spawn, but a week before that they did :roll: so I'm worried I missed them, although the water temp was only around 63 maybe 64 before the cold rainy weather. Did not see any carp so I dont know their status; but when I was shooting them a month ago north of town they all had spawn... so I dont know whats going on, but I would find it hard to believe they are all spawned out


----------



## barebackjack

I havent been out in a while, busy with work.

Still been unseasonably cool here for the most part. (55 degree highs the last few days-downright cold at night for june).

The buffs may be done or going now, I doubt the commons are going. I hoping the end of the month theyll be going.


----------



## the professor

buffs are done and the carp are going hard on the lakes we shoot. i just wish i could get out and actually shoot instead of just drive by.


----------



## Jmnhunter

the professor said:


> buffs are done and the carp are going hard on the lakes we shoot. i just wish i could get out and actually shoot instead of just drive by.


I know what you mean, except I cant even see them spawn, its nice all day during work, then as soon as the bell rings, clouds rain and wind :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack

Drove by one of my spots this AM. The buffs are hot and heavy in there!

I know what im doing this afternoon. :lol:


----------

